# HELP! Marbled Gecko Puffy Cheeks.



## Gecko_Girl (Oct 28, 2013)

I have had this gecko for nearly a year now and no problems until now. I went to feed him his usual crickets i feed these crickets things like carrots that are apparently good for the geckos but when i fed him today i noticed he had puffed up cheeks this really worries me i have no idea what's wrong with it. Please Help!! Also im not sure if its female or male it doesn't like staying still its very active.


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 28, 2013)

Can you post some photos for people to see?
It will help in a "diagnosis".
Also, your husbandry details will help. Diet (how often you dust the crickets), temps etc...


----------



## Gecko_Girl (Oct 28, 2013)

Well unfortunately i didn't know you had to dust them until a friend only told me today. So i have only started dusting them today with calcium powder, im not sure what temp because i live in a hot area he doesn't require much heat so it just has a heat rock. Sorry the photos are bad but hopefully they help like i said it doesnt like to stay still. And its also fat because it ate two crickets which isn't unusual for it.

Not allowing me to add photos but its cheeks are slightly swollen but everything else seems to be fine eyes, movement and appetite .


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 28, 2013)

I never really dusted my crickets till recently and never had any problems and my pair bred for me a few times, it's really hard for us to tell without a photo, but I suspect there calcium pouches only found on females for egg development...I live in Melbourne and never used heating at all and they ate and were quite active.

"Heat Rocks and reptiles don't mix" so I suggest u take that out to avoid burn's.

To add pictures you have to go to Manage Attachments, chose file, upload then click done.


----------



## Gecko_Girl (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok hopefully this works. 
https://bay168.mail.live.com/att/Ge...e=Att&blob=MHxpbWFnZS5qcGVnfGltYWdlL2pwZWc_3d
https://bay168.mail.live.com/att/Ge...e=Att&blob=MXxpbWFnZS5qcGVnfGltYWdlL2pwZWc_3d


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 28, 2013)

To add pictures you have to go to Manage Attachments, chose file, upload then click done.


----------



## iHerp (Oct 28, 2013)

Calcium i think


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 29, 2013)

This is what calcium deposits look like on a breeding age female Dtella, if yours are similar then you have nothing to worry about (except maybe calling him her not him lol) as they are actually a good sign that your gecko is getting sufficient calcium.


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 29, 2013)

Adding to Josh's post ring tailed, dtella + house geckos, bynoes and I think cave geckos can all store calcuim.
You can also put in a bowl of calcium in her enclousure and she will actually lick it up.
Working for my pathogenic bynoes


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 29, 2013)

calcium deposits .. it means its healthy!


----------



## buckziggy (Nov 24, 2013)

when a gecko develops white puffy checks, it a female building up calcium for it hard shelled eggs. which means it is gravid, most of the time.


----------

